# Drill and fill to alleviate drainage issues. What type of sand?



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

I've been thinking of doing a drill and fill to try to alleviate some drainage issues in several spots in my lawn.
I've seen it mentioned on a few different sites and youtube vids, plus several different posts here on TLF.
I found a 15/16" x 17" auger bit for half price on amazon and I'll chuck that in my 20v cordless drill.

What kind of hole spacing should I use? 3"-4" apart?

What type of sand to use, or does it really matter that much?
Only thing I find locally is Quikrete all purpose sand or Quikrete play sand.
Or I can drive a bit to a landscape supply and get a few 5 gallon buckets of


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would just use the AP sand or Play Sand if you are doing small areas. From my experience sand is sand for the most part just make sure it doesn't have any pebbles in it and you are good which is why the AP or Play sand is fine for your application.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The most important thing is that you want is dry sand. You will also need a funnel to help you get the hole filled with sand.

A 20v drill might not be enough for 17in auger.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I haven't tried this, but my concern with just 15/16" is that the surrounding clay will wash in and slow the drainage quickly. I would rhink you would want a larger diameter.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

ya mind linking that auger bit you found?


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

g-man said:


> The most important thing is that you want is dry sand. You will also need a funnel to help you get the hole filled with sand.
> 
> A 20v drill might not be enough for 17in auger.


I had already thought about not wanting to use wet sand, since it's been raining so much here this week. I figured it'd just be clumps. And I had already planned on just dumping out a bag of dry sand into a 5 gallon bucket and using a cup and funnel to fill the holes.

If 20v cordless isn't enough, I have an electric drill I can try.
I was just thinking of about 12" holes. And the working length of the bit is only about 13", anyway.

.



BobLovesGrass said:


> I haven't tried this, but my concern with just 15/16" is that the surrounding clay will wash in and slow the drainage quickly. I would rhink you would want a larger diameter.


I thought that was the purpose of the "fill" part. You fill the hole with sand so nothing washes back into it. The sand can't go anywhere else, so it keeps everything else out except water.
I think the main reason of drilling a ~12" deep hole is to break up the severe deep compaction, the stuff a regular core aeration won't reach, that's keeping the water from draining. Even without filling the hole with sand, just drilling the hole pretty much accomplishes that. Then filling it with sand will keep it that way.

I was originally looking for a 1" to 1.25" bit, just for this purpose, but was hesitant to get one since any decent one was $30+. Then I found the 15/16 on sale for $16, regular $32, so wasn't about to pass it up. It's what I have now, so it'll have to do.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

Bombers said:


> ya mind linking that auger bit you found?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089KWFBPH
When I got it last week, it was half price, $16. Looks like it's gone up to $22, but that's still cheaper than regular price. It's about $32 at Home Depot.
Here's a couple more around that $22 range -
https://www.amazon.com/Diablo-DAG3130-1-1-17-1-Auger/dp/B089KX4X6F
https://www.amazon.com/Diablo-DAG3140-1-1-17-1-Auger/dp/B089KXJG33
If I bought one now, without the first one being any cheaper now, I'd probably get the 1 1/4" bit.

I looked at Harbor Freight, but I wasn't about to get one of them. I could see it breaking the first time I tried to use it. So, I figured it was better to spend a bit more to get a good one.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the links. I plan to core aerate next spring and supplement with deep drilling the worse areas.

Btw, the river sand looks good since you're backfilling and not topdressing so no concern with pebbles and whatnot. Plus you're not reel mowing so no need for the finer grade stuff.


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

g-man said:


> A 20v drill might not be enough for 17in auger.


This one would definitely be perfect for the job -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=256455#p256455

but I'm stuck with my 20v cordless, or a regular electric drill.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I did this yesterday in a few places. I had sand from a levelling job so that's different. I took the top 2-3 inches of grass/soil up and used a 3" augers and dug 8" down. That seemed sufficient to me to me for root growth.

Replaced the sod back on it. Did it in a diamond pattern every 4 " or so from the edge of the last one 
The auger I used

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0015Z3P60/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apan_glt_fabc_2BPR2JKC5E3BV17C7ME1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I thought about doing something similar but with post hole digger sized holes.


----------

